# Kanthal SS nickel Clapton aliens oh boy



## Zebelial (24/10/16)

Hey guys. 

I was just wondering about all the wires out there. I'm currently running 22awg kanthal single coil 0.4ohm on 36watt. Using a Griffin 25 plus with a Eleaf istick 60w. Now... What wires can you vape on wattage and what wires can't you vape on wattage?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (24/10/16)

So these wires are for wattage:

Kanthal
NiChrome
SS

These wires are for temp control:
Nickel
Titanium
SS


As you can see, SS can be vaped in both wattage and temp control. Those are the main types of wire.

As for types of coils, well, probably best to stick to standard coils for temp control unless they are SS as you should not dry burn nickel and titanium to check to hot spots as it can be dangerous / toxic.


----------



## Zebelial (24/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> So these wires are for wattage:
> 
> Kanthal
> NiChrome
> ...


Now that is a winner of an answer. Awesome and thank you so much... Will be getting some SS316 then this week 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (24/10/16)

I forgot to mention that for temp control you need to (as in *highly recommended*) to make spaced coils.

Spaced coils do not require you to dry burn them as they shouldn't have any hot spots, compressed coils require a dry burn as they often end up with hot spots which need to be fixed.

Also I have seen some newer chips come out which support kanthal and nichrome temp control, I am not sure how accurate they are. I know the Minikin supports at least kanthal but I remember that the Minikin wasn't too accurate with its temp control.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zebelial (24/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I forgot to mention that for temp control you need to (as in *highly recommended*) to make spaced coils.
> 
> Spaced coils do not require you to dry burn them as they shouldn't have any hot spots, compressed coils require a dry burn as they often end up with hot spots which need to be fixed.
> 
> Also I have seen some newer chips come out which support kanthal and nichrome temp control, I am not sure how accurate they are. I know the Minikin supports at least kanthal but I remember that the Minikin wasn't too accurate with its temp control.


@PsyCLown I'm currently running a spaced 22awg kanthal coil. 7 spaced wraps in wattage mode

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (24/10/16)

Zebelial said:


> Now that is a winner of an answer. Awesome and thank you so much... Will be getting some SS316 then this week
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



FYI you do get SS claptons on a spool (got some made by Geekvape), and they perform really really well. flavor for days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zebelial (24/10/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> FYI you do get SS claptons on a spool (got some made by Geekvape), and they perform really really well. flavor for days.


Mmm will give that a go just need a different mod hehe. What ohm are you getting from the SS Clapton? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (24/10/16)

Zebelial said:


> Mmm will give that a go just need a different mod hehe. What ohm are you getting from the SS Clapton?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



Oh crap, forgot you using a 60watt mod. SS always tends to build low, so rather forget the claptons. In one of my tanks I have dual 8 wraps spaced 24g SS316L with a 30mm ID, and its coming in at 0.22 ohms. I do find myself vaping it at 65 watts though but I prefer a warm vape, so normal S316L should be the better bet. I love it though, amazing flavor for simple wire.


----------



## Zebelial (24/10/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Oh crap, forgot you using a 60watt mod. SS always tends to build low, so rather forget the claptons. In one of my tanks I have dual 8 wraps spaced 24g SS316L with a 30mm ID, and its coming in at 0.22 ohms. I do find myself vaping it at 65 watts though but I prefer a warm vape, so normal S316L should be the better bet. I love it though, amazing flavor for simple wire.


Ok I might be getting a new mod sometime and then give the SS a go. Thanks man

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------

